# Bakers meaty meals!



## Staffybull (Jul 23, 2010)

Free sample,do not delay,order today!Offer ends 7th October!

Bakers Complete: Puppy Food and Dog Health Care

https://www.bakerscomplete.co.uk/Default.aspx

Free Sample Bakers Meaty Meals - MoneySavingExpert.com Forums

Ingredients- Cereals (minimum 4% rice in the green and orange kernels), Meat and animal derivatives (Minimum 4% fresh meat in the moist meaty chunks, minimum 4% beef in the moist meaty chunks), Vegetable protein extracts, Oils and fats, Various sugars, Derivatives of vegetable origin (0.5% beet pulp in the brown and red kernels), Minerals, Vegetables (minimum 4% vegetables in the green and orange kernels). With antioxidants, coloured with and preserved with EC additives.

The ingredients look good,if you are blind"no offence"!
I may order a free sample,for all my friends,family and neighbours,only to reduce their stock,and obviously throw it in the nearest BIN!!!

Any reviews on this!

Does anyone "really" feed this to their dog?


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

Staffybull said:


> Free sample,do not delay,order today!Offer ends 7th October!
> 
> Bakers Complete: Puppy Food and Dog Health Care
> 
> ...


Yep - seen this "pushed" on the telly the past few weeks....... OH said to me the other night "So, have you sent for Henry's sample yet?" Don't worry - he winked as he said it......... he knows me very well!!

(Meaning, that I can't stand Bakers, for those that don't know me very well!)


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Oooooh, thanks for those links ..................... :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Hmmmmm, fresh raw chicken, or processed rubbish........


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

I give them to my dog.. he loves them.












its the only thing he takes his tablet in.. then spends ages running blooming mental like a toddler on those sweets you see in newsagents, what they called, liquid candy or something?

I cant believe I actually used to feed my dog this sort of stuff years ago, but didnt know any better.


----------



## hyper Springer (Jan 8, 2010)

:001_tt2: mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

hyper Springer said:


> :001_tt2: mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


thats where you get your name from :lol:


----------



## hyper Springer (Jan 8, 2010)

mstori said:


> thats where you get your name from :lol:


lol when i first joined this forum looking for advise... Wilson was indeed hyper...and i mean hyper as in bouncing off the walls ,doing walls of death around the house like a maniac on amphitimines ......it wasnt Bakers that was causing it was JWB

Im tempted to order a free sample as a health tonic\pick me up if Wilson is feeling lazy......then again i dont think i could handle the destruction  :yikes:


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

I've been holding back from replying wondering if all the [email protected] I eat constitutes Bakers:smilewinkgrin:

Def wouldnt feed it to Heidi but I think I should be a bit more particuar for myself. I generally eat healthy food I do have a passion for nasty snacks 

So that would mean a sample for Heidi as treats would be no worse than my comfort food - or would it????


----------



## hyper Springer (Jan 8, 2010)

yep a nice sugar hit......no different than us eating a mars bar 

I think the difference though is a mars bars ok as an occasional snack as opposed to eating it as your meal twice a day....

Wonder what they would be like as "training treats"

I might get some to use as a treat just to see the affect on Wilson...call it an experiment.....i may even get a good video.....


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

hmmm...that doesn't even look nice 

Not long ago i had to resort to getting a box of bakers between bags of CSJ(my supplier hadn't gotten back in touch). I went to sainsburies(my local supermarket) with the intention of getting a box of their own stuff but thankfully checked the ingredients....Tummel can't have beef but their chicken food had it, so i then noticed they have a semi moist food(can't remember the name but it looked good it was turkey and chicken) but it aso had beef. They ony had puppy pedigree which i wasn't getting so i had to get a box of the bakers gravy bite thingys....Tummel wasn't very impressed with this food(he didn't go hyper though) but it didn't cause any "problems" from that end so it did him fine until we could go get our usual food(only 2 days worth of food in the box!).

I wouldn't buy bakers for my dog as his regular food ever...it doesn't look very appetising and it certainly didn't impress Tummel


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

hyper Springer said:


> yep a nice sugar hit......no different than us eating a mars bar
> 
> I think the difference though is a mars bars ok as an occasional snack as opposed to eating it as your meal twice a day....
> 
> ...


 I used it as training treats once. I couldn't tell you how it affected my dogs though as they wouldn't eat it. Simba will only eat chicken livers as treats and I don't use treats for Amber as just the thought of treats makes her daft whatever i use.


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

Mum2Heidi said:


> So that would mean a sample for Heidi as treats would be no worse than my comfort food - or would it????


I don't think so. Same reason I give my dogs smackos. Full of crap, but as a once every few days treat, they go bezerk for them.

I see it no different to me getting a pack of crisps/biccie/McDonalds once in a while.

Whilst I wouldn't feed it to them as their main diet, my neighbour feeds it his Viszla. Its not my place to tell him not to, or that its doing their dog any harm as Fiddy is in spectactular shape. Roo is always partial to stealing a bit from his bowl when he goes round and loves it.

So if I struggle with Wormers/medicine, I go round and steal a small sarnie bag full to give it to them in.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Well ive sent off for mine.

I fancy redecorating.


----------



## hyper Springer (Jan 8, 2010)

Nonnie said:


> Well ive sent off for mine.
> 
> I fancy redecorating.


Let us know the affect it has  :yikes::mad2:


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

hyper Springer said:


> Let us know the affect it has  :yikes::mad2:


Well i got my free sample today. Its a fairly big one as well, and i got two dental stick type thingys as well.

Both dogs looked at the meaty chunks like it was laced with anthrax, and Alfie was more interested in ripping up the box like envelope they arrived in :lol:


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

Nonnie said:


> Well i got my free sample today. Its a fairly big one as well, and i got two dental stick type thingys as well.
> 
> Both dogs looked at the meaty chunks like it was laced with anthrax, and Alfie was more interested in ripping up the box like envelope they arrived in :lol:


They obviously know what's good for them and what isn't then!!!


----------



## kaz25 (Aug 9, 2011)

I had some at the house as my brother fed them to his JRT. Admittedly, I fed Bakers before but now on Skinners and my wee man has bags more energy - in the right way though


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

I got one of these in Pets at Home, good thing too as the samples online are all gone!


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

I got mine last week but it was the beef one  so gave it to OH's parents for their dog and split the 2 treats between them. I had to buy another box of the gravy bites last week too as i had an impromptu house sitting weekend for my mum and i'm using those as treats now which he's quite happy about...he probably only gets 2/3 bits a day(i use it for recall training on walks).


----------



## bensherman (Mar 21, 2014)

Hi All,

I'm looking for a complete semi-moist food for my dog - something that is soft and meaty (like this Baker's product), but a high-quality alternative. Can you recommend anything? All the respected brands I've looked at only seem to offer dry or wet complete foods.

Cheers!


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

Mm mmmmmm. Sounds wonderful

But my local Asda sells a bag of sugar for about 69p so I'll stick to that


----------



## PennyGSD (Apr 16, 2012)

bensherman said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm looking for a complete semi-moist food for my dog - something that is soft and meaty (like this Baker's product), but a high-quality alternative. Can you recommend anything? All the respected brands I've looked at only seem to offer dry or wet complete foods.
> 
> Cheers!


Either mix a bit of a quality wet into a quality dry for added flavour, or soak your choice of kibble for a short while before feeding?


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2014)

VOM

I hate the term vegetable origen o.0'''

Yes I used to feed my dog on bakers I believed the adds but then I started researching and discovered bakers had a lot of bad press and the recent programe explained that it contains anti freeaze in its ingrediants. Sad thing is my dog was uneffected by bakers at all she had very firm poos and really calmed down a lot. She was worse on pedigree it made her hyper active and snappy.

She now gets fed quality wet foods I give her variety and switch between brands as the same food is boring for her and she gets some raw food to she does best on a combo quality wet/dry and raw.

Brands I have tried which suit Milie 

Lillys Kitchen - best on it 
Natures Menue - sensitive to some of the flavours
Simpsons dry 
Taste of the wild 
Natures Diet chicken flavour 
Natures Menue raw nuggets
Prize choice beef chunks - occasionally I get a bag as the pet store sells them and I have been impressed with the recent packs I have got I got them for Millie in the begining and found their products to be quite anemic. 
Butchers all sorts of bones 
Natures Harvest 
The deli range from pets at home


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

bensherman said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm looking for a complete semi-moist food for my dog - something that is soft and meaty (like this Baker's product), but a high-quality alternative. Can you recommend anything? All the respected brands I've looked at only seem to offer dry or wet complete foods.
> 
> Cheers!


Does it particularly matter what level of moisture is in the food? Dogs fed dry food, just drink more water. Dog's fed a natural diet, don't drink as much as those fed on dry. I'd concentrate on finding a food for your budget with the quaity of ingredients you want for your dog, and then see how your dog does on it.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

For all the food snobs and those who believe they know the facts (despite not being qualified in canine nutrition etc) I would highly recommend the new Linda P Case book, where evidence based science is discussed re the subject as opposed to anecdotal and personal unsubstantiated opinions.

There is as yet no scientific evidence to demonstrate that raw for example is any better than processed food.

Dog Food Logic: Making Smart Decisions for Your Dog in an Age of Too Many Choices - Linda P. Case

the best book on canine nutrition I have ever read and although written by someone wit the science it is totally accessible to all readers. 

Make your own choices by all means, but keep in mind things like confirmation bias etc.


----------



## Indiandpuppy (Feb 24, 2013)

you could
A - soak a good quality kibble, burns, james wellbeloved, skinners etc in warm water for 3 minutes before giving it to your dog
B- use a muesli food which are designed to be mixed with a little water, I think vitalin make them
C- use a cold pressed dog food such as gentle or markus muhle which have a different consistency to dry kibble as they have not been cooked and either soak it or feed it as it comes
D- if you really want a moist type food then Hi life sell something in my supermarket called moist mince which is in a bag like kibble but softer and like a mince, Its probably not got the best ingredients but better than bakers I would imagine!


----------



## Indiandpuppy (Feb 24, 2013)

I would go for markus muhle 

these are the ingredients for hilife moist mince  -Meat Meals (including turkey & chicken in variable proportions, min.20%, bacon min.0.5%), Ground Whole Wheat, Soybean Meal (produced from genetically modified soya), Sugar, Wheat Bran, Poultry Fat, Salt, Vegetable Oil, Poultry Stock, Minerals, Bacon Flavour - so better than bakers but generally very poor

compare to ingredients on markus muhle - Poultry meat meal (28%), wholegrain corn flour, brown rice meal, game tripe meal (8%), rice germ, game bone meal, corn germ, Jerusalem artichoke meal, sea fish meal (5%), linseed oil, rapeseed oil (both cold pressed), powdered eggs (2%), dry peat, powdered fruit (2% incl. carob, pineapple, papaya, banana, acerola cherry, apple, pear, blueberry, mango, raspberry), mixed dried herbs, salmon oil, algae meal, dried and ground Yucca Schidigera


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2014)

Indiandpuppy said:


> I would go for markus muhle
> 
> these are the ingredients for hilife moist mince  -Meat Meals (including turkey & chicken in variable proportions, min.20%, bacon min.0.5%), Ground Whole Wheat, Soybean Meal (produced from genetically modified soya), Sugar, Wheat Bran, Poultry Fat, Salt, Vegetable Oil, Poultry Stock, Minerals, Bacon Flavour - so better than bakers but generally very poor
> 
> compare to ingredients on markus muhle - Poultry meat meal (28%), wholegrain corn flour, brown rice meal, game tripe meal (8%), rice germ, game bone meal, corn germ, Jerusalem artichoke meal, sea fish meal (5%), linseed oil, rapeseed oil (both cold pressed), powdered eggs (2%), dry peat, powdered fruit (2% incl. carob, pineapple, papaya, banana, acerola cherry, apple, pear, blueberry, mango, raspberry), mixed dried herbs, salmon oil, algae meal, dried and ground Yucca Schidigera


To me anything less then 40% of meat content in dry food is not worth the money. My dog is a carnivore not a chicken or a horse. When you buy dog food its important to look at whats species appropriate and what your actually paying for. If their is only 30% meat content whats the other 70%? To me thats not right.

I aim for 60% + meat content in wet food

I also look at the honest labeling if my tin says chicken flavour I expect to find a good amount or I think I am getting dupped.


----------



## PennyGSD (Apr 16, 2012)

Prowl said:


> I also look at the honest labeling if my tin says chicken flavour I expect to find a good amount or I think I am getting dupped.


If it says chicken 'flavour' then you are being duped. But legally. Anything labelled as xxx flavour doesn't actually have to have any of the product in. Artificial flavourings can be added instead. And to be called 'chicken' as opposed to 'chicken flavour', it only has to contain a minimum 4% chicken.

That's one reason why I won't buy chicken 'flavour' soups or similar for myself. If there was any chicken in it they wouldn't bother to use the word flavour...


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2014)

PennyGSD said:


> If it says chicken 'flavour' then you are being duped. But legally. Anything labelled as xxx flavour doesn't actually have to have any of the product in. Artificial flavourings can be added instead. And to be called 'chicken' as opposed to 'chicken flavour', it only has to contain a minimum 4% chicken.
> 
> That's one reason why I won't buy chicken 'flavour' soups or similar for myself. If there was any chicken in it they wouldn't bother to use the word flavour...


Lucky for me I make my own soup I never touch sachet soups but I will have to remember that in reguards to dog food. I don't think I have ever purchased anything chicken flavoured I all ways look for chicken.


----------



## PennyGSD (Apr 16, 2012)

Me neither, as I'm an ethical omnivore, but I was just illustrating a point.

TBH, at least Baker's appear to be honest in their labelling. I would imagine they they only state 'minimum 4%' because that's the legal minimum. It's possible it actually contains a lot more, but this probably can't be guaranteed from one batch to the next.

However, anyone who's been on Petforums for any length of time will no doubt spend hours reading labels before buying anything - either for themselves or their dogs.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2014)

PennyGSD said:


> Me neither, as I'm an ethical omnivore, but I was just illustrating a point.
> 
> TBH, at least Baker's appear to be honest in their labelling. I would imagine they they only state 'minimum 4%' because that's the legal minimum. It's possible it actually contains a lot more, but this probably can't be guaranteed from one batch to the next.
> 
> However, anyone who's been on Petforums for any length of time will no doubt spend hours reading labels before buying anything - either for themselves or their dogs.


I would certainly hope so all though its entirely the choice of the owner at the end of the day what they choose to feed.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

PennyGSD said:


> Me neither, as I'm an ethical omnivore, but I was just illustrating a point.
> 
> TBH, at least Baker's appear to be honest in their labelling. I would imagine they they only state 'minimum 4%' because that's the legal minimum. It's possible it actually contains a lot more, but this probably can't be guaranteed from one batch to the next.
> 
> However, anyone who's been on Petforums for any length of time will no doubt spend hours reading labels before buying anything - either for themselves or their dogs.


It makes me laugh how people are taken in by the wording of labels, things like up to 99% effective, or kills up to 99% of all germs.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Prowl said:


> To me anything less then 40% of meat content in dry food is not worth the money. My dog is a carnivore not a chicken or a horse. When you buy dog food its important to look at whats species appropriate and what your actually paying for. If their is only 30% meat content whats the other 70%? To me thats not right.
> 
> I aim for 60% + meat content in wet food
> 
> I also look at the honest labeling if my tin says chicken flavour I expect to find a good amount or I think I am getting dupped.


And you KNOW what is species appropriate?

And you know how to intepret a dog food label so that the content is ACTUALLY 40% meat?

As for 60%+ meat in wet food, good luck with that one. Most wet foods are circa 70% water. 

As for chicken flavour, I do not want a good amount of chicken flavour, I want a good amount of chicken. 

Another example of how most people cannot interpret labelling correctly.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2014)

smokeybear said:


> And you KNOW what is species appropriate?
> 
> And you know how to intepret a dog food label so that the content is ACTUALLY 40% meat?
> 
> ...


I think you will find I can read between the lines perfectly well miss high and mighty 

about as well as any other owner thats done a bit of research.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Prowl said:


> I think you will find I can read between the lines perfectly well miss high and mighty
> 
> about as well as any other owner thats done a bit of research.


Evidently not as proven by your comment on chicken flavour


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2014)

smokeybear said:


> Evidently not as proven by your comment on chicken flavour


How old are you exactly?

Sometimes your posts can be extremely childish. Such a shame the rest of can't be as all knowing as you.


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

Prowl said:


> How old are you exactly?
> 
> Sometimes your posts can be extremely childish. Such a shame the rest of can't be as all knowing as you.


Kettle and pot springs to mind .


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Can we keep it civil please.


----------



## PennyGSD (Apr 16, 2012)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> It makes me laugh how people are taken in by the wording of labels, things like up to 99% effective, or kills up to 99% of all germs.


1% is still up to 99%, isn't it?

I also love the wording that says 'all our XX meat is sourced from British farms wherever possible'.

That could mean that absolutely nothing is sourced where they say it was, because it wasn't possible.

And the other one is 'may help cure xxx'. May? Why even mention it?

Love a good debate on a Saturday morning.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

PennyGSD said:


> 1% is still up to 99%, isn't it?
> 
> I also love the wording that says 'all our XX meat is sourced from British farms wherever possible'.
> 
> ...


Yep, like the good old British red tractor mark, where they found that some of the meat was sourced from abroad, and just repackaged in this country! Not sure whether they've managed to stop that one yet.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Prowl said:


> VOM
> 
> I hate the term vegetable origen o.0'''
> 
> ...


You do need to be careful giving a diet that contains both raw and kibble.

The two digest at different rates and can cause problems.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2014)

Sweety said:


> You do need to be careful giving a diet that contains both raw and kibble.
> 
> The two digest at different rates and can cause problems.


I don't feed dry and raw but have done in the past and know others that have done without complication.

I don't even mix wet and raw anymore they are fed as seperate meals.

only wet and handfull of dry food I mix together.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

It's good you don't do that any more.

As you say, you did in the past and got away with it, but some dogs have suffered real health issues after being fed that combination.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2014)

Sweety said:


> It's good you don't do that any more.
> 
> As you say, you did in the past and got away with it, but some dogs have suffered real health issues after being fed that combination.


All dogs are different at the end of the day and everyone learns eventually (one would like to hope :>)


----------



## Indiandpuppy (Feb 24, 2013)

Im a veggie and vegan at the weekends 

much simpler than all this meat stuff


----------



## PennyGSD (Apr 16, 2012)

Sweety said:


> It's good you don't do that any more.
> 
> As you say, you did in the past and got away with it, but some dogs have suffered real health issues after being fed that combination.


Sorry Sweety, I don't mean to be confrontational, but do you mean that you personally have known dogs that have suffered real health issues that has been medically proven to have been caused by feeding raw and kibble together? Or is this a 'friend of a friend of a friend said that their Auntie's lodger once knew someone who's dog got very ill...' sort of thing?

I've read this sort of advice a lot, but in the face of a lack of actual evidence I'm tending it's just because a few people are repeating what they've read over and over, hence it now becoming a fact.

I can't find the source right now, which is annoying me considerably as this now just becomes something that I've posted with no evidence, but I do remember something by either Ian Billinghurst or Tom Lonsdale that read something like 'differing acidity requirements for the digestion of processed carbohydrates or bones/raw meat _may_ cause problems'. So even the raw feeding gurus don't state it as a fact.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

PennyGSD said:


> Sorry Sweety, I don't mean to be confrontational, but do you mean that you personally have known dogs that have suffered real health issues that has been medically proven to have been caused by feeding raw and kibble together? Or is this a 'friend of a friend of a friend said that their Auntie's lodger once knew someone who's dog got very ill...' sort of thing?
> 
> I've read this sort of advice a lot, but in the face of a lack of actual evidence I'm tending it's just because a few people are repeating what they've read over and over, hence it now becoming a fact.
> 
> I can't find the source right now, which is annoying me considerably as this now just becomes something that I've posted with no evidence, but I do remember something by either Ian Billinghurst or Tom Lonsdale that read something like 'differing acidity requirements for the digestion of processed carbohydrates or bones/raw meat _may_ cause problems'. So even the raw feeding gurus don't state it as a fact.


I fed my JRT on raw for some time but had to stop as she couldn't tolerate any bone whasoever, even ground.

I was part of a large group on FB, called Barf Diet Chat. They are all raw feeders, some of them for many years and they are quite passionate and some extremely knowledgeable on the subject.

Over time, there were a number of posts on there from people, mainly new to the BARF diet, who had fed kibble at the same time as raw and whose dogs had problems because of it.


----------



## PennyGSD (Apr 16, 2012)

Sweety said:


> Over time, there were a number of posts on there from people, mainly new to the BARF diet, who had fed kibble at the same time as raw and whose dogs had problems because of it.


I'm afraid this still doesn't qualify as hard evidence for me without proof that it was the mixing of the kibble with the raw that was the actual cause.

Who's to know if that particular piece of meat they were given on that day wouldn't have caused a problem without the kibble? Or that they picked up something nasty on a walk? or the kibble had some rancid fat?

I've read a lot of posts on some raw feeding Facebook groups where dogs appear to have an issue with certain times of meat. The advice given is never to stop feeding raw food full stop, but always to try a different approach, different proteins etc etc. Raw food is never blamed, but if the dreaded kibble is mentioned it's always the culprit.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

As far as I know it's a myth carbs and protein digest at different rates not raw and cooked. If dogs are just switching over to raw then there could be problems that are just from the switch or handler error that could be blamed on it.

I wouldn't feed bakers if you paid me I don't do vegetarian diets for dogs or tons of additives.


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

PennyGSD said:


> Sorry Sweety, I don't mean to be confrontational, but do you mean that you personally have known dogs that have suffered real health issues that has been medically proven to have been caused by feeding raw and kibble together? Or is this a 'friend of a friend of a friend said that their Auntie's lodger once knew someone who's dog got very ill...' sort of thing?
> 
> I've read this sort of advice a lot, but in the face of a lack of actual evidence I'm tending it's just because a few people are repeating what they've read over and over, hence it now becoming a fact.
> 
> I can't find the source right now, which is annoying me considerably as this now just becomes something that I've posted with no evidence, but I do remember something by either Ian Billinghurst or Tom Lonsdale that read something like 'differing acidity requirements for the digestion of processed carbohydrates or bones/raw meat _may_ cause problems'. So even the raw feeding gurus don't state it as a fact.


Completely agree.



Sweety said:


> I fed my JRT on raw for some time but had to stop as she couldn't tolerate any bone whasoever, even ground.
> 
> I was part of a large group on FB, called Barf Diet Chat. They are all raw feeders, some of them for many years and they are quite passionate and some extremely knowledgeable on the subject.
> 
> Over time, there were a number of posts on there from people, *mainly new to the BARF diet, who had fed kibble at the same time as raw* and whose dogs had problems because of it.


NEW to raw - meaning they're still finding their feet with raw. Which means they're not doing it in a preferred method. There is no right in raw feeding so I can't say "they're not doing it right" - but there is a very definite doing it wrong; people just rushing into it without any form of research, for example.

Just because an experienced dog owner who has fed raw for god knows how long says "Don't feed raw and kibble together" doesn't make it a fact.

I've fed raw for nearly 3 years now, and although I'm no expert and far from experienced in my books; I have a raw feeding page on FB too - it's that easy to set one up . I would never advise feeding raw and dry in the same meal but having done training before/after a meal using dry food as treats - I have not seen any adverse affects. There is also no scientific proof that it is harmful.. Yes some Newbie did it and their dog ended up in the vets.. was it really the combination or the person not researching their dogs diet properly?

If people do half and half - I always suggest keeping it on different days - not because of digestion rates or anything like that; more to do with that there isn't any guide line for how much to feed when doing half raw, half dry in one day.

Not sure how any of this relates to Bakers.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

SLB said:


> Completely agree.
> 
> NEW to raw - meaning they're still finding their feet with raw. Which means they're not doing it in a preferred method. There is no right in raw feeding so I can't say "they're not doing it right" - but there is a very definite doing it wrong; people just rushing into it without any form of research, for example.
> 
> ...


That's right, some of the posts I referred to were people new to raw feeding who had come to the Group looking for advice from those experienced in the diet.

Any of them who said they were mixing raw with kibble were overwhelmingly advised not to do so. It was on that site I did see posts where people described illness in their dogs after mixing them.

I know it doesn't relate to Bakers at all. Earlier in this thread, someone posted listing foods they regularly feed their dog, which included wet food, kibble and raw.


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Sweety said:


> That's right, some of the posts I referred to were people new to raw feeding who had come to the Group looking for advice from those experienced in the diet.
> 
> Any of them who said they were mixing raw with kibble were overwhelmingly advised not to do so. It was on that site I did see posts where people *described illness in their dogs after mixing them*.
> 
> I know it doesn't relate to Bakers at all. Earlier in this thread, someone posted listing foods they regularly feed their dog, which included wet food, kibble and raw.


But how do you or any of the experienced people know it wasn't just the raw part that was wrong? 

As I said before - when feeding the two together (mixed or in the same day) it is hard to know how much of each to give. If the dogs got runs - it's possible that the dog was fed too much.

I've had people on my group that just dived into it and refused to take any advice that was given to them when they asked for it. Then were all woe is me when their dogs got ill - none of them were feeding raw and kibble together.

Fact of the matter is; it isn't a fact that raw and kibble is harmful to feed together - there is no scientific evidence.

Yes there may be a few dogs that have had adverse affects when fed the two together. But they aren't evidence that it is harmful to ALL dogs.

One of my dogs is allergic to grains - doesn't mean that all dogs cannot tolerate grains or have adverse affects when fed grains. My eldest dog has a diet of high grain dry food (not my choice - she doesn't live with me) but she's as fit as a fiddle and has been for all her 12 years.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2014)

Does experience from lots of people not count for evidence?


----------



## WeedySeaDragon (Oct 7, 2012)

Prowl said:


> Does experience from lots of people not count for evidence?


Unless it can be verified in some way then no, not really. The plural of anecdote is not evidence.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

There is no scientific evidence to support the myth that raw and kibble either digest at different rates or cannot be fed together.

There are lots of people who say "I have heard, read, seen x" but that does not make it true.

Others go on to regurgitate "received wisdom" without challenging its source or applying critical thinking.

That is because it suits their own particular purpose.

Thousands of people feed raw and kibble together for various reasons; just as people adopt all sorts of other feeding regimes which suit their dogs and them.

There is no ONE way that is "best" for dogs, (unless of course you a) know different and b) can produce the peer reviewed scientific evidence to prove otherwise)


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Prowl said:


> Does experience from lots of people not count for evidence?


Correlation does not equate to causation.

Many people confuse coincidence with science.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

I have been feeding raw alongside a good quality kibble for nearly a year with Thai (and years previously with the family dogs) with no adverse effects.
There is no scientific data to support this myth, it is just "he said, she said" with only anecdotal evidence.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 21, 2011)

smokeybear said:


> can produce the peer reviewed scientific evidence to prove otherwise)


Can you produce peer reviewed evidence that peer reviewed scientific evidence actually works considering a lot of scientists admit it's only the "best we currently can do", not necessarily to be trusted.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Goblin said:


> Can you produce peer reviewed evidence that peer reviewed scientific evidence actually works considering a lot of scientists admit it's only the "best we currently can do", not necessarily to be trusted.


Nothing on earth is 100% but peer reviewed scientific evidence is the best we have at the moment, but of course even the worth of that can be challenged depending upon the size of the study etc etc 

Science is also always changing as new discoveries are made.

But it is infinitely preferable (IMHO) to "I read somewhere, someone told me, I heard................." etc.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 21, 2011)

smokeybear said:


> Nothing on earth is 100% but peer reviewed scientific evidence is the best we have at the moment, but of course even the worth of that can be challenged depending upon the size of the study etc etc


If it's only the best we have, rather than being necessarily effective, stop using it as a club and making out it's the be all and end all of discussion


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Goblin said:


> If it's only the best we have, rather than being necessarily effective, stop using it as a club and making out it's the be all and end all of discussion


You are of course entitled to infer what you wish from my posts, that is, after all, your prerogative.

Nobody is forcing you to agree. 

HTH


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Like Stormythai I feed Nooka a mix of dry and raw, sometimes separately, sometimes together. Never had any problems.

I do however feed Millies Wolfheart as the kibble so the meat protein is good quality and the meat content is at least 60% (it can be up to 75% depending on the recipe I've bought). 

As I said no problems in the poo or tummy dept and she's in super shape with amazing fur atm so I must be doing something right!


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Sarah H said:


> Like Stormythai I feed Nooka a mix of dry and raw, sometimes separately, sometimes together. Never had any problems.
> 
> I do however feed Millies Wolfheart as the kibble so the meat protein is good quality and the meat content is at least 60% (it can be up to 75% depending on the recipe I've bought).
> 
> As I said no problems in the poo or tummy dept and she's in super shape with amazing fur atm so I must be doing something right!


Millies is the kibble I use as well


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

StormyThai said:


> Millies is the kibble I use as well


Hurray for Millies!!


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

Solo is fed on Orijen dry, two meals a day. 
Once a day he also gets a bit of something wet to go with it - this varies between wet dog food, "dog mince" from the local butcher (rough cut inc bones and offal), human mince eg beef or lamb mince that the family are having for dinner, sometimes even scrambled egg.

Certainly doesn't seem to cause him any tummy upsets.


----------

